# CMHR Auction---new idea



## kaykay (Aug 20, 2003)

We have had some trouble getting the auction items shipped out in a timely manner. We are now thinking of having the donated items sent to CMHR and then put on the auction. Then CMHR will ship the items out when payment is made. The only thing I dont like about this is it means shipping a total of 3 times instead of 2. Any other ideas???


----------



## Sterling (Aug 20, 2003)

Awwww thats ashame!!!! Immediately after I got info on who won my item I shipped it out that day! The post office is like 2 minutes down the road from me....if I come up with any ideas I will surely post them.

Was wondering also and maybe cathyjo can answer this. I sent in another donated item for "Teddy's" auction. How long before it's posted? Do you need to get up a few before they're posted like all at the same time?


----------



## mountain_waif (Aug 20, 2003)

.....


----------



## kaykay (Aug 22, 2003)

Cathy does have a huge job tracking the auction and I am trying to think of another way to do it. I do think Mary Lou is right though and we should stop loading items right now until after all the Nationals are over. We just arent getting enough bids right now and as she pointed out fall will be a much better time to sell items.


----------



## SWA (Aug 22, 2003)

I know what a huge task Cathy Jo has on her hands. I hope not to impose, but I donated and item way back at the very first auction for CMHR...I was never able to find out who won that one, and I still have my item.

No rush on my part, as I'm leaving for out of town for a week, but if in the off chance anyone may be able to find out "who" won my Easter Parade Set...I'd love to send it to them. I just don't know "who" it's supposed to go to?




:

When ever Cathy has a chance to catch her breath, perhaps when I return home next week, we can get together and I can get this out to them?


----------



## Sterling (Aug 22, 2003)

Well now I just got an idea. Don't know if it'll work but may be something to think about.

What if when we have an item to donate to the rescue auction...we post it individually and insert a blurb in the body of the description saying "This item to benefit "Chance's Rescue Auction" and give the address for payment. At the end of the auction that person will automatically send payment to Cathyjo, who will in turn contact us so we can ship the item out. Similar to what we're doing now...but maybe lighten up the load for cathyjo towards the beginning of the auction of her having to list and post everything.

OR...instead of shipping the "item" to cathyjo (double shipping) let the sellers recieve the payment (made out to CMHR) and when the seller recieves it they can then forward it over to cathyjo. Here I'm saying cathyjo...I don't even know who the payments are going to!



: The person in charge of funds actually.

Maybe tweak things here and there to make it work? I dunno...just a thought. :?


----------



## Cathyjo (Aug 24, 2003)

I have a number of things I am holding up and not putting on the auction right now because of Natiionals about to start - and I have to get a hold of Evelyn to see about relisting her items as they were taken off so I could list them so that she was not charged a fee for them - and SWA - I won the Easter Parade



: - since it was ME, I forgot to print the sheet and so I could mark it when I notified the seller.

Ginny and I have kind of worked it out on when she gets the payment, she forwards the notice to me, so we are getting that streamed lined. It just takes time. I also try to send her updated Excel sheets telling her who got what, etc., for her records. I think the best way, since we are non-profit, for payment is to let it stay going to the treasurer. That way nothing gets lost in the shuffle. I know a payment Evelyn sent me took over three weeks to get here and was postmarked by four different states - I have no idea what happened to that envelope, but it had a hard time reaching me!!

As far as donators shipping out, when an item is listed for auction, I am going to notify the donator it has been put up and ask them to please package it for mailing at that point. Then, when payment is RECEIVED, they will be notified of the buyers name and address and asked to mail within 48 hours - and also asked if that is not possible - some live quite a ways from the PO or UPS and work full time - to advise me when they will ship - I will then let the buyer know when the item will be shippped. I think that will help things and keep everyone in communication.

Different thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## wewindwalker (Aug 26, 2003)

*Hello all, I'm having a hard time logging on for some reason. I have to sign in everytime and it's getting old real fast.



:roll: *

Anyway I have lots of items all new and ready for new homes. 

Now I have a question does the buyer or the seller pay for shipping? Because with all I've got to give you, it will cost me alot in shipping before it's over. :?: :-k :-k

Sorry I'm not being cheap but some of these items are heavy. :-k

Also sorry I didn't know that we weren't to post on the rescue auction site. #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o #-o

To the bidder that bid on the "YOUNGN' COLLECTION PIGGY FAMILY" I'm so sorry I just didn't know. I hope that you will bid on it again when it is posted.


----------

